# The Last Setup I'll Ever Own.. Again..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

So, after my 'Road Trip' in December of 2017 I ended up buying a lovely Speedster from a great guy called @EricC and apparently saved a few marriages.. :classic_rolleyes:

It sat on my worktop until I fathomed out how to plumb it in..

<img alt="671B1F11-105E-4FDA-949C-98DED99EAF4F.jpg" data-ratio="67.63" width="800" data-fileid="21655" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2017_12/671B1F11-105E-4FDA-949C-98DED99EAF4F.jpg.cc3d5c5d3b5f76015827caa5938ac7ed.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">

This was going to be the last machine that I would ever own..

Scroll on two and a half years and things sort of happened...

Ummmmmm......










Errrrrr...










Well that sort of escalated. 

At least all my plumbing was done, all I had to do was relocate the hole in the worktop and move things round a bit in my cupboard.

So, yeah.. My last ever setup.. Again..










And coincidently I had a caffeine crash this afternoon. Can't think what caused it.. :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Well looks AWESOME good luck with it hopefully many years of great coffee ahead of you, and the health to enjoy it.

ps. The Mildred towel ??? She had too be in on it 🧐


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

😄... I can't keep up. You are just riffing through the dream setups to toy with us! #jealously

Seriously though, congrats.... what a sweet looking machine. How did you chance across one for sale?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Wow I guessed right


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice rhys.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Okay. It's official. I am jealous now god that looks fantastic. Not even going to think how much it might have been but if i win the lottery might try find one. Back to tea for you now. 👏


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Saltydog said:


> ps. The Mildred towel ??? She had too be in on it 🧐


 Indeed. 🤔


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow...

...

...

Wow.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

That is absolute filth! 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Good grief! That's upsettingly nice. "Must not covet material possessions, must not..."


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

What's better out the 2?


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Slayer and Titus - truly a dream combination! Keen to learn how you get on.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Border_all said:


> Okay. It's official. I am jealous now god that looks fantastic. Not even going to think how much it might have been but if i win the lottery might try find one. Back to tea for you now. 👏


 Well, at least your tea will taste good with Osmio. Seems Rhys doesn't have one 😇


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Wow 🤩

Did you but this from a UK retailer or direct from Slayer?

Just wow 🤩 love to see a workflow video.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

From Frank? Are slayers the best, I like both the High end San Remo or they not up to your standards, most US coffee shops I went in had these.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Haha. Thanks folks 😊

Mildred wasn't in on it, it's purely coincidence the last owner bought a towel. 😁

Unfortunately I don't own a Titus, it's just a Versalab M3 (Titus customised though)

I was very serendipitous how things came about in that the previous owner fancied a Speedster and I've always fancied a Slayer. After that, things sort of worked themselves out.

It's an older machine that's had some upgrades done to it to make it up to date. You may recognise the logo as it was Hasbean's demo model when they actually sold Slayers some years ago. My other half likes it as it's white & red (Polish flag) and I have though about putting a non-permanent sticker on the back like this..









..if I do I'll have to show her how to use it though 🙄😂


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jony said:


> From Frank? Are slayers the best, I like both the High end San Remo or they not up to your standards, most US coffee shops I went in had these.


 No mate, I've still got my kidneys 😂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Rhys - I you also magic up a fully Frank'ed EK43s you will make me go off in an absolute sulk this afternoon...

Looks like an amazing setup. I had misjudged your move to a more simple v60 and La Pav based life 😂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Full Frank EK is £3500


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to have an aligned (was a pain to do..) EK43 with Turkish burrs. It'd probably suit this due to the crazy fineness that you can grind to and get a 20s pour.

I've just tightened my M3 to a level I'd choke the Speedster and after a 25s prebrew it pulled a shot in 22s from first drip. Bonkers...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jony said:


> Full Frank EK is £3500


 about half the price of a Titvs then 😂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rhys said:


> about half the price of a Titvs then 😂


 Is it not 5k


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

That is a very pretty machine. Far, far prettier than the Speedster, IMHO. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Speedster and Slayer must be the equivalent of a vintage Ferrari and Lamborghini.

Both great machines, short of words here, with the Slayer looking a bit classier. In fact I do not know why but both reminds me of the Alien movie 🙂.

Any video where the juice starts dribbling down?

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

At a grind setting that would make the Speedster struggle, it pee'd through the Slayer. I could've tightened the grind up even more (was the last LSOL which I found needed a tighter grind anyway). So here's a little vid of that shot.. As you can see, it didn't even get up to full pressure. tasted nice though. :classic_cool:






And yeah, I like Disco Polo.. so what of it :classic_laugh:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

> 44 minutes ago, Rhys said:
> 
> At a grind setting that would make the Speedster struggle, it pee'd through the Slayer. I could've tightened the grind up even more (was the last LSOL which I found needed a tighter grind anyway). So here's a little vid of that shot.. As you can see, it didn't even get up to full pressure. tasted nice though. :classic_cool:


 What is the flow set up for on pre brew


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What is the flow set up for on pre brew


 I've not checked it. I'll check it out in the morning. Slayer recommends a flow rate of between 40g and 60g of water in 30 seconds.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Lovely bit of kit. Never actually seen one in the flesh.

I feel far less embarrassed by my Sage knock box now. 😂


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

so finally 

wow

and you're killing it with that song  

what are those numbers, temp, steam pressure, pre-infusion volume and brew volume?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn you Boots, I've just had to go and check :classic_laugh: (although no coffee was consumed, as I value my sleep.. :classic_rolleyes: )

Going by Slayer's video, I primed the head (full brew for a few seconds) then put a small jug underneath on my scales and put it into prebrew. At 30s I pulled the jug away (and the scales, they aren't waterproof). Got a measurement 0f 43g in 30 seconds. So this was at the slower end of the recommended flow rate. I may tweak it to 50g/30s. At least there are no screws to undo, the drip tray just lifts off so you can get to the needle valve.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> so finally
> 
> wow
> 
> ...












Top left is Brew Temp, bottom left is Steam Pressure in Bar. Top right is Prebrew time, and bottom right is full brew time. It doesn't give a full extraction time like the Speedster. You have to add the two times together, although they don't really compare to anything else - or the prebrew doesn't at least.

@Stanic you should recognise that tune, it was taken from the Silwester, pretty sure you went? :classic_cool: Gotta love a bit of Zenek :classic_biggrin:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

B-Roadie said:


> Lovely bit of kit. Never actually seen one in the flesh.
> 
> I feel far less embarrassed by my Sage knock box now. 😂


 Got the cheap fleabay £5 scales as well.. And they've lasted me a good few years :classic_biggrin: The newer version shuts itself off halfway through a long shot. I got a set for my other half..


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> @Stanic you should recognise that tune, it was taken from the Silwester, pretty sure you went? :classic_cool: Gotta love a bit of Zenek :classic_biggrin:


 oh god when I worked as a wedding photog this song always marked the time of massive vodka necking


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> oh god when I worked as a wedding photog this song always marked the time of massive vodka necking


 Do they need an excuse? Last BBQ I went to at our Polish friends house (pre-covid), there was a dozen of us and we went through 5 bottles of vodka... One of which was Bimber at 77%  Lots of food though to soak it up and as the only 'English' bod there, they tried to get me drunk! I carried our lass home and even the host had to admit defeat.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good job! 😎


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Got the cheap fleabay £5 scales as well.. And they've lasted me a good few years :classic_biggrin: The newer version shuts itself off halfway through a long shot. I got a set for my other half..


 That's the let down.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

First attempt at a 'Lever' style shot with declining pressure profile..






Not a bad first attempt and tasted nice but needs a few tweaks.

Long prebrew, full brew for a second or so then back into prebrew until end.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

> 25 minutes ago, Rhys said:
> 
> First attempt at a 'Lever' style shot with declining pressure profile..


 This shots looks nicer. It could be the music? 🙂

Seriously though, I noticed your brewing temp has gone 2 deg C up and you have got the tiger stripes this time. Lovely colour too.

A beast of a machine.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've noticed the temp goes up and down a bit more than the Speedster. The Speedster uses a thernosyphon through the steam boiler to pre-heat the brew boiler. The Slayer is a bit lazier in that there are just a few coils wrapped round the steam boiler (which isn't even insulated). I think if the Speedster had a needle valve and operated the same was as the Slayer, it'd be superior. The Slayer does have the electrics and screen etc. though.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So does mine at a franction of the cost 😜😜🤔🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> So does mine at a franction of the cost 😜😜🤔🤣


 Delonghi?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Joe shorrock said:


> Delonghi?


 Nespresso with a shot timer.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I've noticed the temp goes up and down a bit more than the Speedster. The Speedster uses a thernosyphon through the steam boiler to pre-heat the brew boiler. The Slayer is a bit lazier in that there are just a few coils wrapped round the steam boiler (which isn't even insulated). I think if the Speedster had a needle valve and operated the same was as the Slayer, it'd be superior. The Slayer does have the electrics and screen etc. though.


The first machine I really wanted once I got into coffee was a GS3, but the first "ultimate machine" I coveted was a Speedster, after seeing a KvdW in action and savouring its coffee at Prufrock Coffee in London. It was only superseded once I saw videos of a Slayer and eventually had some coffee from one. As I could never seem to convince myself to buy any of those I wound up with a secondhand Londinium (purchased via the forum) that I love and - crucially - with which I'm able to make coffee that I think is consistently good (and occasionally excellent). As such I doubt I'll change until / unless I have to, but I continue to hold a candle for the Slayer and the Speedster. So I'm very jealous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Now you've got the slayer yourll be filling up with this next 😉😂


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> Now you've got the slayer yourll be filling up with this next 😉😂
> 
> View attachment 41994


 Nah.. Goole's finest for me 😁😋


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

What is your water setup for the Slayer? Just starting to plan mine.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

THR_Crema said:


> What is your water setup for the Slayer? Just starting to plan mine.


 BWT Bestmax V water filter and a pressure reducing valve.

Had the Bestmax Premium before this but it has to be flushed before using the machine so totally impractical.

First filter was a Brita Purity Quell C50 iirc, and may try it again next time or go Reverse Osmosis and remineralise as I've been told that normal filters don't remove Chlorides.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Rhys said:


> BWT Bestmax V water filter and a pressure reducing valve.
> 
> Had the Bestmax Premium before this but it has to be flushed before using the machine so totally impractical.
> 
> First filter was a Brita Purity Quell C50 iirc, and may try it again next time or go Reverse Osmosis and remineralise as I've been told that normal filters don't remove Chlorides.


 Thanks 🙏


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Rhys said:


> BWT Bestmax V water filter and a pressure reducing valve.
> 
> Had the Bestmax Premium before this but it has to be flushed before using the machine so totally impractical.
> 
> First filter was a Brita Purity Quell C50 iirc, and may try it again next time or go Reverse Osmosis and remineralise as I've been told that normal filters don't remove Chlorides.


 What inlet do you get then! My house inlet is below 1.5 bar (I have a line boost to 3 bar) and ST obligation only to deliver 1 bar. Slayer spec if 3-5bar inlet. I so wish we had to reduce pressure to get 'down' to 3.

Having got the Londinium and loving it, I'm currently having impure fantasy;s of a Slayer next to it. Would have to set up to plumb in though.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Chainlinephil said:


> What inlet do you get then! My house inlet is below 1.5 bar (I have a line boost to 3 bar) and ST obligation only to deliver 1 bar. Slayer spec if 3-5bar inlet. I so wish we had to reduce pressure to get 'down' to 3.
> 
> Having got the Londinium and loving it, I'm currently having impure fantasy;s of a Slayer next to it. Would have to set up to plumb in though.


 I'm about 5 to 6 bar inlet pressure. I live near enough opposite the pumping station lol. Had to get a pressure reducer when I had the Speedster to set line pressure to 2 1/2 bar, maybe 3 for line pre-infusion. Yeah, the Slayer likes it between 3 and 5 bar so I've now got water set to 4 bar. Slayer pump is running at 22%. I could push it up a bit more to reduce the pump on the machine but it's fine. I live right opposite a Yorkshire Water place, so I'm guessing that may contribute a bit lol


----------

